# AS vs QA Dilemma



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I am hoping to buy a p99 soon. But I am a little indecisive on which variant to get. I have shot very little. I had trouble with a DA/SA gun that I shot. The transition was awkward for me. I keep hearing the SA on the AS is great. But I know the QA has a consitent trigger pull.
My question is should I get an AS and hope that I get used to the transition or should I get a QA and avoid the DA to SA transition all together?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ruckus Ship will be along here in a short and he can help you with the P99. He's got some nice ones and shoots them all the time. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't see that the A/S is overly complicated. If U choose not to mess with the long SA pull, then it works just like a DA/SA - and, the SA is a sweet pull. After U break the trigger in, it gets very crisp.

I find the QA too heavy. I do not think I could shoot the QA as well based on how I have prev shot with other guns w/ heavier triggers.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I replied over on waltherforums too, but I figure Id post it here aswell.

I cant say anything about the QA, but I bought my AS without shooting it, and I had no trouble getting used to the trigger. I love the SA trigger, it makes for quick double taps


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Go with the AS version. For accuracy a good single action pull is hard to beat. It takes some practice to get the first DA shot where you want it, but the next shots are a lot easier to hit with.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I haven't tried the AS version, but my wife's QA has too heavy a trigger pull for my taste.........but then I'd go for a HK P2000 anyway. :smt082


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

The QA trigger is heavy. I own mine mostly for protection purposes. If I intended to shoot a P99 competitively, I would choose the A/S trigger. Just my $.02


----------

